# Had a trip to Eagle Heights



## littleowl (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow they are great picture littleowl...where is Eagle Heights?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice Littleowl! :coolpics:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 21, 2014)

Those are amazing birds.  Thanks Littleowl.


----------



## littleowl (Sep 22, 2014)

If you put Eagle Heights into the search engine it will come up.
It took me two hours to drive there. It was my first visit and well worth while.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh It's in Kent England, I didn't know there was one so close to me... I thought it was in the US


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2014)

great photos!


----------

